# Yaoi Topic



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

Since there was a Furry Topic I thought I would make a Yaoi Topic and make it not just Yaoi but you can post two things here: Yaoi (GuyXGuy) and Yuri (GirlXGirl) And since the TBT rules are mean it has to be clean so have fun.

Yaoi
http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn307/InotsuAkuhei/DeathNote-Yaoi7.jpg
http://i433.photobucket.com/albums/qq58/Tragedy_in_a_thong/_YAOI__DN__Secret_In_The_Rain_by_Ho.jpg
http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm264/loooooooooooooooool/5.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c89/dylananisa/Yaoi/_zelda_yaoi_.jpg
http://www.quizilla.com/user_images/M/MadameRuby/1058736706_ujin20kiss.jpg

Yuri
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l46/sunbeammoonpie/Anime/1207427797201.jpg
http://i460.photobucket.com/albums/qq324/mollyspook/yuri.jpg
http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t327/skinno91/1972034917.jpg


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 3, 2009)

....um.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

Mega, this topic is probably not gonna last long. And damn! That picture is....!!! *dies*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mega, this topic is probably not gonna last long. And damn! That picture is....!!! *dies*


It should last long, Yaoi and Yuri are epic.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 3, 2009)

......gggnkk
*strokes*


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....ORLY? Nvm. I should get out of this topic, NAOZ. XD
Is that a spoiler BTW, Mega? *attempts to raise eyebrow but fails*


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you like that sort of thing...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 3, 2009)

here's some Yuri

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm actually afraid of even searching for clean pictures for the fact that I will come across very strange other ones.....xD


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

GSW will never read this thread.

Is anyone allowed post images, or just you?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> here's some Yuri
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


*murders*

*flees with coffeebean*

....

*takes some yuri before escaping*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm actually afraid of even searching for clean pictures for the fact that I will come across very strange other ones.....xD


Look at the pic I just added, I typed in "yaoi" on photobucket and almost everything is Death Note I didn't even have to type Death Note in the search box.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 
*takes gay L and Light picture*
We're ready to go.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES! I saw nothing that was Death Note, and those pictures were just.....eeew. 
There was even a sponge bob one. WTF

*flees*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol keep going to different pages I saw a ton of DN yaoi.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post the spongebob one! :veryhappy:


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Jan 3, 2009)

And thats why Yaoi/Yuri is an awkward topic.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

OM*G. EEEEW. I just came across the most.....GAGH!!!!

*dies* 

THAT WAS JUST SO WRONG!!!! D:

let's just say there were three, and it wasn't clean. D:


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Oh well....


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> OM*G. EEEEW. I just came across the most.....GAGH!!!!
> 
> *dies*
> 
> ...


LOL I saw that one.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

Added some Yuri *coughdragonflamezlook*.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D':
How could you not warn me! xDDDDD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Type in "Death Note Yaoi" much easier.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

The second yaoi picture is just.....<3 
xD WTF AM I SAYING! XDDD *leaves and never comes back* xP


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

oops sorry double post D:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> The second yaoi picture is just.....<3
> xD WTF AM I SAYING! XDDD *leaves and never comes back* xP


You can't resist the hotness of Yaoi.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just DN yaoi. xD


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 3, 2009)

No more death note yaoi, k?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> No more death note yaoi, k?


I'm trying to find ones that aren't.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

That second yuri is clean?

Then, I can post a lot of clean ones.

(I saw, but won't post, some unclean ones! :O) (TBT corrupted me!)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> That second yuri is clean?
> 
> Then, I can post a lot of clean ones.
> 
> (I saw, but won't post, some unclean ones! :O) (TBT corrupted me!)


There's no Nudity in it so it's clean, BAM zelda yaoi
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c89/dylananisa/Yaoi/_zelda_yaoi_.jpg


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

YuGiOh!?!?!?

http://www.quizilla.com/user_images/M/MadameRuby/1058736706_ujin20kiss.jpg


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 3, 2009)

hahahaha.

oh. man.


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

Would censored Yuri be clean?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> Would censored Yuri be clean?


Depends, PM it to me then i'll see.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah nvm then, I replaced it with a cleaner pic.
It's really hard to tell when a pic is clean or crosses the line, I think just bra and panties are clean because c'mon there no different than bikinis you see on the beach.
http://i512.photobucket.com/albums/t327/skinno91/1972034917.jpg


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah... my furry topic got locked for pictures much more clean than that.


----------



## Nic (Jan 3, 2009)

Dis some hot *CEN-2.0-SORD* right here that is Yaoi.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/yaoi/Death_in_the_dark/yaoi-8.jpg?o=4


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

Nickolaus said:
			
		

> Dis some hot *CEN-2.0-SORD* right here that is Yaoi.
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/yaoi/Death_in_the_dark/yaoi-8.jpg?o=4


That's the sponge bob one. xD


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it some ways yes before L dies <3 lmao
yummy my L and Light <3333333333


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

lmfao you sent me half of those before >.<


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

really reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally clean XD


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 3, 2009)

Err...
*backs away slowly*


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

most of them are about L and Light. xP

I'll post one when I get on my computer... :0

I'm using my ipodtouch right now. :/


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

>


Did you notice that Light's hand is cut open?


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes thats cuz it semxi emo-ness as well
the strikingmatches  touch <3


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

Mhm. And lol at the apple pajamas on Light xD
lmfao xD cry touch xP


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 3, 2009)

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> GSW will never read this thread.
> 
> Is anyone allowed post images, or just you?


WTF is that suspose to mean?


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mhm. And lol at the apple pajamas on Light xD
> lmfao xD cry touch xP


well obviously my name is not just emo cuz i want it too its cuz i am >.<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still creepy, you have the same creepy knife cutting fetish as my gf. :S


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> SpikeHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolz.


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who says i use a knife? -.-"
and only reason your emo is if you have life filled with so much despair...
you try to drown your life's pain in your blood...
ANYWAYS ^__^ MORE PICS! XD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

SAFETY PINS! O.O LIKE TEH EMOS AT SKEWL D:


----------



## SpikeHawk (Jan 3, 2009)

#gsw1996 said:
			
		

> SpikeHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your five facts video.


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are emo???

I am.... I have scars on my left wrist....... -.-;;


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

....-_-;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah well lets not let the whole world know whats going on in our lives.....BACK ON TOPIC MORE YUMMY PICS <3 LMFAO XDDDDDD


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. That's how emos are. They have so much pain in their hearts.

Or at least that's how I feel. :3

And post awaywith yaoi pics.... 0.o


----------



## Brandon (Jan 3, 2009)

Yuri, not so epic. D;
Yaoi, love.


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

i wonder what outfit he would choose?


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 3, 2009)

Lawl at the emo.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry if it doesn't work. Looking for more.


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

Brandon said:
			
		

> Sorry if it doesn't work. Looking for more.


;0

Doesn't work. :0


----------



## Brandon (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 3, 2009)

^xDDDDD
cry I love teh one w/ teh video games! xP


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ^xDDDDD
> cry I love teh one w/ teh video games! xP


they playing ac XD
read this vv especially coffeh find out what misa misa really is lmfao


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 3, 2009)

No. More. *CEN-3.0-SORD*ing. Death Note.


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

this had to be done XD VAMPIRE KNIGHT ZERO AND KANAME <33333 (Yuki who?)


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

Idol and Wild >.<


----------



## MygL (Jan 3, 2009)

DAMN and i just erased my yuri pics lolz joking


----------



## emoxskyy (Jan 3, 2009)

.....ugh.


----------



## emoxskyy (Jan 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> this had to be done XD VAMPIRE KNIGHT ZERO AND KANAME <33333 (Yuki who?)


that one is hawt!


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

HikaxKaoru
Twiins... <3


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry. -.-"


----------



## Cottonball (Jan 3, 2009)

Yaoi <33333


----------



## SamXX (Jan 3, 2009)

If this is what your into...
Why not 

But if these are clean... then what isn't?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 3, 2009)

On the Emo Topic I think cutting yourself is just stupid i'm more emo than all of you because I have major depressive disorder so i'm ALWAYS sad and NOTHING can make me happy. (except my gf)


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

OneOfTheCityFolk said:
			
		

> If this is what your into...
> Why not
> 
> But if these are clean... then what isn't?


................ Go look it up for yerself. -.-"


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> On the Emo Topic I think cutting yourself is just stupid i'm more emo than all of you because I have major depressive disorder so i'm ALWAYS sad and NOTHING can make me happy. (except my gf)


Well everyone has different ways to lighten up their depression. Most people cut/cry/kill themselves so they don't have to deal with the pain they feel inside.... "


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

>


OH SHIZZ. Smexii. <3


----------



## Princess (Jan 3, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just said that lawl
besides sometimes you dont know what exactly the person could be going through and everyone reacts differently.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 3, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> OneOfTheCityFolk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll pass on that...
New laptop. I don't want all sorts'a naked things pracning round on it (no offence)
Want to keep this baby clean.


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. :]

HikaruxKaoru. <3

HikaruxHaruhi<3


----------



## Erica (Jan 3, 2009)

Not really yaoi but.... <3


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2009)

This is not clean like you said....


----------

